

Ext4, application expectations and power management - rogercosseboom
http://www.advogato.org/person/mjg59/diary.html?start=195

======
jws
An excellent point about the ext4 developers demand for an fsync and its
effect on disk spin down.

------
danohuiginn
original post, with comments: <http://mjg59.livejournal.com/108257.html>

